# Floating Arrows Question



## 30 point buck (Aug 4, 2003)

If I float my arrows, how will it affect it if I use wraps. I would guess that you float the arrow before you apply the wrap. What if then the arrow floats differant after the wrap is applied? Am I guessing right in that it would not matter because it is the arrow itself you are concerned with?


----------



## powderfinger (Feb 24, 2005)

What is floating an arrow?


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Apr 8, 2003)

Yep, I'm curious also...


----------



## DwayneR (Feb 23, 2004)

Floating a arrow is a old trick from way back when...

When you float the arrow, the heavier part will be underwater, and the ligher part will be on top. Then when you put your veins on, you put your cock feather down (towards the heavier part), and the other two feathers on top... to supposingly balance out the weight difference.

this is done with bowling balls, so when they drill out the holes, they are drilling out on the heaviest part of the ball... If you notice, there is ALWAYS a "dot" in the middle of the label... that is the Center of the ball mass. In which all drillings are measured from.

People also used "Grain position" to make the "spine" as close as possible to each arrow.

Personally... it is not worth the 2 cents of thinking about it... Want to learn to shoot good??? Practice your FORM and RELEASE. Stop blaming your arrows and equipment. For MOST all folks it is their form. For the Pro's, they can probably tell the difference.

Dwayne


----------



## 30 point buck (Aug 4, 2003)

Dwane,
I agree with you a million percent on perfecting form before starting to play with other things. But "I" have the thinking that obviously archery is a very extensive long equation. The more variables you remove from that equation, the better the result. I guess in this sport you can drive yourself crazy trying to "play" with all the variables too. On the surface, it does seem simple........do the same thing every time, launch a striat rod from a string....hit the target. That's why we do it though.


----------



## blklab (Sep 24, 2005)

I use to float all my arrows but relized it did nmake a diff to me and my shooting. I shoot the same score with or without floating arrows.
It seemed cool to do at first.
Good luck


----------

